# AiO für 12700k - Backplate?



## Freymuth (12. Januar 2022)

Hi Leute

Ich suche eine AiO (von mir aus auch Luftkühler) für eine Zusammenstellung mit 12700k.
Ich habe von igorsLab erfahren, dass sich die 12. Generation gerne mal etwas verbiegt und man eine Backplate verbauen soll.

Welcher Kühler bringt sowas mit, gibt es da etwas empfehlenswertes, was das Board ggfs. wieder gerade ziehen könnte?

Das Board ist ein ASUS Prime Z690-P

Danke euch!


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Januar 2022)

Wie sieht denn die Rückseite deines Boards aus ?
Ich habe das z690 strix a und muss sagen da verbiegt sich rein gar nichts


----------



## IICARUS (12. Januar 2022)

Habe ein MSI Edge (Z690) verbaut und bei mir verbiegt sich auch nichts.



Freymuth schrieb:


> Ich habe von igorsLab erfahren, dass sich die 12. Generation gerne mal etwas verbiegt und man eine Backplate verbauen soll.


Das hat er so nicht ausgesagt, es sollen angeblich Mainboards im unteren Preisbereich davon betroffen sein.


----------



## Freymuth (12. Januar 2022)

Ich hätte gesagt 200€ ist unterer Preisbereich  

Okay, dann nehme ich einfach eine AiO welche gut passt.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Januar 2022)

Von der Leistung her sind die Artics top momentan.


----------



## Freymuth (12. Januar 2022)

Hier noch das Bild. 
BTW ich hab mich vertan. Ist doch ein MSI PRO Z690-P DDR4…. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Januar 2022)

Stabile Backplate hatte ich bisher immer mit Kühler der Marke EKL. Zu deinem Mainboard kann ich jetzt nichts aussagen, sieht aber für mich recht normal aus. Also  ich glaube nicht das sich da was verbiegt. Es soll ja auch was mit der dicke des PCB, bezüglich eines Mainboards selbst was zu tun haben.


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Januar 2022)

Die Backplate vom Sockel selber sieht gut aus


----------



## Freymuth (12. Januar 2022)

Gut, dann hab ich mich selber nur verrückt gemacht.

Ich hab für meine Schwester jetzt die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 A-RGB bestellt.  Danke!


----------



## IICARUS (12. Januar 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Die Backplate vom Sockel selber sieht gut aus


Glaube die hat damit nichts zu tun, sondern wenn das PCB zu dünn ausfällt und eine Backplate zu weit wegsteht. Dann zieht es das PCB zu der Backplate durch den Abstand, was dazwischen frei ist.

Das ist die Backplate, die bei meinem neuen Kühler dabei war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist auch nicht so stabil, aber was auf dem Bild nicht gut zu sehen ist, ist das Gewinde ein Abstandhalter selbst ist und so angepasst wurde, dass zwischen Backplate des Mainboards und der Backplate des Kühlers kein freier Abstand entsteht und beim Festdrehen der Schrauben keine Hebelwirkung entsteht.

*EDIT*

Hatte zuvor ja auch noch ein Asus Mainboard (Z690) da und meinen alten Kühler mit Backplate darauf ausgetestet. Hier ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Backplate durch die dickere Backplate des Mainboards nicht mehr ganz auflag und ich hätte sie in alle Richtungen 2mm hin und her kippen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Backplate wäre aber stabil genug gewesen, nur hätte es halt eine Hebelwirkung gegeben, wo sich dann vielleicht doch das Mainboard damit durchbiegen könnte. Bereits wenige Millimeter reichen ja schon aus, damit der Kühler nicht mehr ganz auf dem Prozessor aufliegt.

Mit meinem alten Mainboard war dieses mit demselben Kühler und dessen Backplate nicht der Fall, weil die Backplate des Sockels dünner ausfiel und so die Backplate des Kühlers auch ganz auflag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Grunde wäre dies kein Problem gewesen, denn in meinem Test hatte ich dann kleine Plastikunterlegscheiben verwendet und so konnte ich diesen minimalen Abstand ausgleichen. Hier muss nur aufgepasst werden, dass diese Unterlegscheiben nicht auf irgendwelche Lötkontakte aufliegen und ggf. was beschädigen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

